# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  بهترین آموزش ویدیویی لاراول به زبان فارسی

## hashb370

سلام دوستان
به نظر شما بهترین مرجع آموزش ویدیویی لاراول چی هست؟
لطفا لینک مراجعتون رو قرار بدین که استفاده کنیم.
ممنون

----------


## hamedarian2009

آموزش های پارس کلیک که تو یوتیوب هست 
http://www.parsclick.net/courses

----------


## zootos

اینجا هم قابل دسترسه 
http://elmhub.com/course/51/laravel

----------


## moalla

من چند وقت پیش ده تا فیلمی ساختم و اینجا گذاشتم:
https://faranesh.com/programming/14714-laravel
اگه دوست داشتید ببینید
منتها برای لرول ۵ است

----------

